# EU fight against Monsantos



## Craig Kirich (21 d ago)

Hi guys (gals);
Haven't heard anything about the fight in France etc. on the battle? Can you post or send me some links on the progress?

Will be at Hivelife conference this year, hope to see you!

Craig


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Craig, talk more about your _hives_.


At the moment, it appears you are here to _stir the pot_.


----------

